# VK - KANGERTECH TOPBOX NANO STARTER KIT BLACK



## Gizmo (14/1/16)

The top filling Nano Starter Kit now in stock at Vape King!!




For more new arrivals take a look here - http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

